# supersix frameset



## maclover (Jun 29, 2004)

I currently have an aluminum orbea with campy chorus throughout. 
I'm planning on getting a Cannondale Frameset from my dealer. 
Will I be able to switch all the components over to the new frame? 

I'm assuming the BB will be different. 
Will it be better to get an adapter or get a new crankset? 
And if a new crankset what would be compatible with my campy chorus 10 spd? 

Thanks.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

The adapter will work but you'll lose the benefit of the BB30 set up.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I had the same decision to make a year ago with a SS frameset. went with the adapter cups (42mm) for Ultra Torque.

Have had no problems, and I'm 200# running 180mm cranks.

Wiggle | Campagnolo Ultra Torque Intergrated Oversize Cup Set - BB30 Bottom Brackets

Keeps the bike all Campy and a hell of a lot cheaper than a new crankset.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

i had a dale with BB30 and got the campy BB30 cups, worked like a charm. I also had used the Dale BB30 SI crank, while I liked it's weight the bearings were crap and way too difficult to maintain. The campy bearings on the outer part of the cranks are way, way easier to maintain, smoother and a more efficient setup. I had no issues with my record crank on a BB30 bike.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Campagnolo bottom bracket, whether square taper or Ultra Torque, will work on a BB30 frameset if you have the proper hardware. If you have the square taper bottom bracket, then you will need to use the loctite insert.

FSA Press-In Adaptor For BB30 at JensonUSA.com

If you have the Ultra Torque crankset, then use what BikerJulio recommends. I have seen these in person, as my friend uses these with his 09 Super Six with Super Record 11. It spins super smooth.

Switching from a Campagnolo crankset to FSA does NOT make sense. If you go native BB30, then get the Hollowgram SL with Stronglight CT2 chainrings (if you are running 11 speed). It's unfortunate that Cannondale does not sell a Campagnolo compatible spider for the Hollowgram SL (perhaps not physically feasible).

chl


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is my Super Record on SS6 frame.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Campy 10 with BB30*

I have a C'dale Super 6 and run campy record 10 speed with the C'dale SI crank set, no problems. I could've gone with the campy adapter and UT cranks but opted to go the SI route with no regrets. I'm sure like others said, the campy crank with adapter is fine. I have no issues with creaks, maintenance. It was a piece of cake to install. Either way you will be good


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, as already stated use your 10 speed Campy crank for sure. You will however have to do some research as to what model cups to use with 10 speed Ultra Torque cranks, I suspect they will be similar to the 11sp 68X42. 

Press them in with a piece of all thread or a headset press. Quite simple and inexpensive.

Here's my 2011 SuperSix with 11sp Chorus:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

One of my Super Six with Campy.


----------



## maclover (Jun 29, 2004)

About to put in the order for a supersix EVO through the shop. 
Still debating about the crankset. 
Some questions remain. I'm sure I can get most of the bike assembled and tuned in, with the exception of the bottom bracket / crankset.

1) What special tools will I need to install the bb/crankset? (headset press)
2) This would be a good time to upgrade the crank, is it worth it to go to a hollow gram, how much are those? 
3) Or is it better just to bring it to the shop and pay them to move everything over? Although I trust them, I love working on my own stuff, knowing I'd do it thoroughly.


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

Go dale crank: with all components from the same mfg, support will be better. Also it is a little lighter.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

after reading multiple threads detailing BB30 problems, i'm glad i stayed with campy and the adapter cups. 10 & 11 speed cups are the same. op could have the shop press in the cups (dry) and do the rest himself - up to you.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> after reading multiple threads detailing BB30 problems, i'm glad i stayed with campy and the adapter cups. 10 & 11 speed cups are the same. op could have the shop press in the cups (dry) and do the rest himself - up to you.


I've had 7 bikes now (and 8th being built up) with BB30 and not a single problem with any of them...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

fueledbymetal said:


> I've had 7 bikes now (and 8th being built up) with BB30 and not a single problem with any of them...


Search "BB30" and see what comes up:

See if you can find any of these problems with Campy inserts & cranks.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/did-i-just-resolve-whole-bb30-bearing-wear-conundrum-265460.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/osbb-clicking-258237.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/bb-crank-making-ping-sound-vibrating-badly-259639.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/bb30-clicking-217360.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/strange-vibration-brand-new-supersix-260769.html


----------



## maclover (Jun 29, 2004)

i'm seriously considering buying a new campy 11 speed group for the new frame... and keeping my orbea aluminum as a crit bike. Piecing together parts from ebay and ribble, seems like I can get the group for around 1200$ then add in the handlebars and seat thinking it'll be around 1500 or so extra. 

Is there a substantial upgrade from campy 10 with a square taper BB to a campy 11 with UT?
Can I use my power tap wheel with campy 11? 
Will campy 11 be around for a while? Hate for a 12 speed to come out.
I have no interest in going to electric.

So many choices.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Somewhere along the line with this thread i missed that OP was on square taper. perhaps because OP did not say.

Much as I love square taper, and I have on several bikes, on a new bike put together this decade I have to say that a more modern system seems more appropriate. 

Go with Chorus 11 spd UT.


----------



## maclover (Jun 29, 2004)

Difference between square taper and UT? 
In terms of reliability, stiffness? 
Will the 11 spd work well with my power tap wheel?

Piecing together chorus parts for 1200$ no ebay and ribble, is that a good deal? 

Thanks.


----------

